# Constantly sick



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I just moved a little over a week ago, I felt really good the week leading up to the move. I've been taking lexapro for nearly a month and I was feeling so good and thinking maybe my doc is wrong and I do not have cfs. Then the day of the move after loading all my stuff and driving for hours that feeling hits me. The next day I woke up and felt awful everything was sore, I felt tired and achey and had a really awful sore throat. Over the next few days my throat is worse and I have a cough so I decide I have a cold. So this goes on for a week and then my kids get sick with a stomach bug, I even had to take my son to an urgent care because he is vomiting so much. So I wake up yesterday and I do not feel so well, I got so sick with whatever this stomach thing is. The sore throat is gone but now I have the stomach flu. I'm so weak, I've lost eight lbs in the last 24 hours. My kids are better so the house has been destroyed because mom's passed out on the couch or in the bathroom. I am feeling better today, I can sit up and drink stuff now. Anyhow I'm just wondering if this cfs makes you more prone to getting sick with things like colds and the flu? This is the worst I've gotten sick in years with a stomach bug. Thanks Selena


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Selena. When your immune system isnt working properly everything flying around can attack you. Its almost like the vultures sitting waiting for the mortally injured beast to finally drop, then they fly in to help themselves. A striking example of that is AIDS. I can only suggest you find a wholistic form of therapeutic supplement that will allow the whole body to regain its balance. There is no known drug that can do this. Please trust me & look at PRODUCTS & WEBSITES. I honestly dont give a damn who you buy it from. Just try it.!!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Well my sore throat is back today, I guess it was just giving me a break so I could have the flu. It hurts so bad and radiates up into my ear, I think it's maybe an infection so I'm going to the doc today. I'm a little nervous because this is the first time I've seen this doc. She is a military doctor so I do not know how she feels about cfs, I have not had the best experiences with military docs. I suffered with ibs for two years before my doc finally did other tests and figured out it was my gallbladder. Wish me luck Selena


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

You are really copping it.! If she puts it down to your gall bladder again you may have to try a liver cleanse using olive oil & lemon juice. Even tho you may not experience pain from gall stones ,there may be heaps of "gravel" that are interfering with your metabolism .There are lots of info & photos regarding this procedure in the 'Curezone' website. When you log in, its mind blowing as they cover all illnesses, but click onto the alphabet part, say "G" for gallbladder, & you will get the hang of it. Best Wishes.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I had my gallbladder removed over a year ago, I was just giving an example of how hard it is to get things done with military doctors. Well I went to my appointment yesterday, no infection she thought it was maybe something viral. I told her about my other doc and the cfs and she just said oh, I do not have a good feeling about this doc. She's an internal med doc like my last doc so I thought maybe she would be good, she also went to yale. I think I'll shcedule a regular check up to talk about all my ongoing problems and see how that goes.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Selena, I seem to have become a veteran house-mover of late, and so I can empathise with how sick you're feeling. Moving house takes an awful lot of energy - energy we don't really have and unfortunately it is to be expected that you felt so terrible after your move. It takes some time to get over that much energy expenditure. CFS is an illness which goes up and down, up and down in response to how much energy we are expending. Occupational Therapists often tell CFS patients to try and even out their energy expenditure so that the CFS is at a more constant, stable level. In my experience that's possible for day-to-day living, but moving house just has to be done, and unfortunately I have to pay the price afterwards, and it takes a while to get back to how I was feeling previously. Recurrent sore throats, often accompanied by tender glands and general malaise is a very common feature of CFS. Are you feeling better from the stomach bug? And how is your new home?


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks susan, yes I am feeling better from the stomach bug. My new house is nice but messy, I can not seem to keep up with the housework,cleaning(the old owners left everything dirty), unpacking and kids lol. I have to drive five hours tommorrow to visit my family for the weekend it is my grandparents 50th wedding anniversery. So I really do not want to leave and come home to a messy house, but at the same time I do not want to use up my energy cleaning and be tired and sick for the drive. I guess life is full of difficult desisions haha.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Housework is not a priority! It's one of those little rules of CFS that doctors forget to tell us.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Selena, If you had your gallbladder removed ,you no longer have a reservoir to contain the bile ,& release it would required, so I think you need to eat little, & often to try, & ensure some food always in the intestine to soak up the bile. This constant irritation from dripping bile will certainly not be helping your system.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My trip got postponed till next weekend so now I have a week to get things in order and to rest. I take questran to bind with the bile and it works very well for me and I do not have to take any other ibs meds. Susan I'll try to remember that rule lol.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Selena,How are you feeling now? How was your trip? I hope your grandparents had a happy anniversary.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been feeling pretty good, I have not been sick for over ten days even If I'm doing alot. My husband is in the military and not here right now and I have to do the yard work, I weedeated for an hour with no ill effects. The lexapro I think is really helping, my headaches are mostly gone. I do still have alot of trouble falling asleep and staying asleep, and I have some joint pain still. Anyhow my trip was postponed yet again. I'll be driving down to oregon on wedesday and we'll have a party for my grandparents this weekend, it is a big surprise. Thier anniversery is not until the 23rd but we originally planned the party for two weeks ago. My grandma has 13 brothers and sisters and we had problems getting a day where everyone could be there, but it is finally going to happen this weekend. I'm so happy to be feeling good after months of feeling sick, exhusted and in pain. Hopefully I'll stay this way.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I forgot to say thankyou for asking about me. That was very nice thank you Selena


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Selena, I'm not sure, but there might be a nasty stomach bug making the rounds in parts of the U.S. I got it July 2, and was seriously up and down with it until this past weekend when it either was brought under control by antibiotics or began to run its natural course. I was surprised to learn today that all my bacterial cultures came back negative, and it may well have been viral. Meanwhile, a neighbor who had gone out to see relatives in California over the weekend called me after she arrived to tell me that both her family members there had been sick with a stomach bug for two weeks. My boss here knows some people who've been suffering similarly and a friend in the Midwest says there's a lot of digestive crud going around there too. I was not surprised to read that you crashed a bit after you accomplished the move. I think that's a common pattern for many of us--you do what you gotta do, and when it's time to relax and celebrate your immune system goes poof!Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes I think there is something going around all over too. That same week my husband had a stomach bug and he is in maine. My MIL also had something and she is in alabama and my family in oregon have all had it too. I hope it blows over soon, getting the stomach bug is the one sickness I can not handle well lol. Hopefully I will not get it again this year. I'm glad your getting over it yourself.


----------

